# Blue Sheild Annual Wellness Visit



## kristy_boutwell (May 10, 2012)

I have been getting calls at my office from patients that they are recieving letters from Highmark that they are eligible for an Annual Wellness Visit that is not their yearly physical.  I am wondering how I am to be billing this.


----------



## JudyW (May 10, 2012)

kristy_boutwell said:


> I have been getting calls at my office from patients that they are recieving letters from Highmark that they are eligible for an Annual Wellness Visit that is not their yearly physical.  I am wondering how I am to be billing this.



 I am not in an area that uses Highmark, but, I would suggest that you contact the carrier and ask what the requirements are for filing for this new service and keep a record of whom you talked to and ask them to send you a copy of the requirements. Wish I could have helped you more, but I feel this is a great place to start.


----------



## mitchellde (May 10, 2012)

Medicare Annual Wellness visit. is G0438 and G0438.


----------



## rthames052006 (May 12, 2012)

Take a look at the Medicare  Claims Processing Manual chapter 12 section 30.6.1.1, in this section you will find what you are looking for in terms of the Annual Wellness Visit.

See below link....

http://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Manuals/downloads//clm104c12.pdf

I know that Highmark does recognize this code for the AWV along with a few other carriers, as Judy mentioned check with your carriers, as most have followed CMS, there is specific documentation that must be included in the visit.

Happy reading .


----------

